# كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85



## magdygeo (27 يناير 2008)

روابط الدى فى دى الثانى ( المتوسط )
​Intermediate
http://mihd.net/n167ro
http://mihd.net/43lwb2
http://mihd.net/vda9ue
http://mihd.net/tsho91
http://mihd.net/98rw5n
http://mihd.net/r75ihq
http://mihd.net/sefd0c
http://mihd.net/aiwv3e
http://mihd.net/c2r7xt
http://mihd.net/ku7gjp
http://mihd.net/e34ras
http://mihd.net/j84ou1
http://mihd.net/kq1hbt
http://mihd.net/j5d16r
http://mihd.net/i5ustq
http://mihd.net/tqpkcj 
http://mihd.net/t8lsh6
http://mihd.net/i9ch6y​وهو عبارة عن عدد 18 لنك كل لنك حجمه 98 ميجا بايت ما عدا الاخير حجمه 2 ميجا بايت تفك الضغط عنهم هيطلع عندك ملف ايزو حجمه 1.58 جيجا بايت تحرقة بالنيرو على دى فى دى او تشغله ب VirtualCloneDrive
باس ورد فك الملفات
ThegioiEbook.com
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## mak_mmsh (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

يا استاذ الروابط دي مش شغالة ممكن تشرح ازي تشتغل وشكراااا


----------



## magdygeo (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

اولا شكرا على مروركم بالموضوع ..... اما بالنسبة للتحميل .
بعد فتح الصفحة تجد على الشمال عبارة Request Download Link اضغط عليها وانتظر سوف تظهر على اليمين عبارة Download File اضغط عليها سوف يبدأ التحميل
وعيش مع هذا الكوس ومستنى صلواتك ..  :nunu0000:


----------



## mak_mmsh (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

انا متشكر جدااا دا لاهتمامك ووقتك الي اهتميت وبعتلي الرد انا بنزل اول سي دي وربنا يبركك وانا بجد صاليلك ربنا يبركك وانت كمان صلي من اجلي


----------



## mak_mmsh (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

هاي انا متشكر جدا يا استاذ مجدي علي السي دي ز انا نرلت اول سي دي مضغوطة لكن عايزة باس ورد والباس ورد الي مكتوب مش بيفتحها لو عندك حل يفكها قلي اعمل اه لو تسمح من فضلك وشكرااااااااا


----------



## magdygeo (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كورس تعليم الانجليزية( الجزء الثانى) Tell Me More English V8 DVD 1 2 3 Multilanguage 2006 (3.85*

*بالنسبة للباسورد متأكد 100% .. لاني نزلت جميع الاسطوانات من نفس الروابط .. وكلها شغاله وياي تمام ..
بس تأكد ThegioiEbook.com هو  الباسورد نفسه لان في حروف كبيرة وصغيرة اخذه كوبي بيست احسن ... وشكرا * :new8:


----------

